# Washing machine



## gavroche (28 May 2020)

Anybody bought one recently? If so, what are your recommendations? Budget up to £300.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 May 2020)

gavroche said:


> Anybody bought one recently? If so, what are your recommendations? Budget up to £300.


Had my Bosch for a few years now with no problems.


----------



## tom73 (28 May 2020)

Beko no issues simple and works just fine.


----------



## Sharky (28 May 2020)

Current one is a Candy. Previous one I think was a Beko and our tumble drier is a Beko. All have been good for a couple of years.

We tend to buy cheap - whatever B&Q has in stock. Also don't usually bother with a maintenance plan, just rely on the basic warranty, then throw away if it plays up.


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2020)

Beko


----------



## alicat (28 May 2020)

^^^ wot he said. I sold a Bosch and bought a Beko when my kitchen was being reconfigured and I needed a shallow machine. The Beko washes much better.


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2020)

Just bought a Hoover 10kg 1400 spin for £300 just before lockdown. Added bonus it was 54cm deep so fits under the kitchen units. Most 10kgs are 64cm deep or more.

Lots of quick wash options and it weighs a load and adjusts wash time.


----------



## screenman (28 May 2020)

Beko every time, we swapped from Neff which was naff.


----------



## gavroche (28 May 2020)

Sharky said:


> Current one is a Candy. Previous one I think was a Beko and our tumble drier is a Beko. All have been good for a couple of years.
> 
> We tend to buy cheap - whatever B&Q has in stock. Also don't usually bother with a maintenance plan, just rely on the basic warranty, then throw away if it plays up.


I expect it to last more than two years. This one was a Hotpoint and it lasted at least 8 years and was used about three times a week. Not bad then. 
A washing machine engineer told us once to expect to get 4 years max out of them. Wrong on this case.


----------



## keithmac (28 May 2020)

We get 4 to 5 years out of them. 

Normally sealed drum bearings fail which is game over, anything else is repairable. 

Current one is on it's 3rd set of motor brushes (Candy) but drum still going strong.


----------



## MontyVeda (28 May 2020)

gavroche said:


> I expect it to last more than two years. This one was a Hotpoint and it lasted at least 8 years and was used about three times a week. Not bad then.
> A washing machine engineer told us once to expect to get 4 years max out of them. Wrong on this case.


I got my Hotpoint given (so second hand) about 15 years ago. In that time I've replaced one inlet solenoid thingy at a cost of about £5. Occasionally it doesn't drain, which can be a pain but I think I've sussed that issue out (don't use the whites wash). Not bad for a freebie


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2020)

The Bekos were on my short list, but I needed one there and then (just before lock down) and the hoover came in fastest and heaviest in the slimmest case and in stock. Straight in the car and lockdown on the monday, having got it friday. So far impressed with it, and it does NFC with my phone so I can look at diagnotics and download new programs to it. 

Our last washer was a basic Heier which was reliable but the bearings went. Put up with the rough bearings for a couple of years, but eventually they started to become loose.


----------



## Spiderweb (28 May 2020)

We have a Hoover washing machine, it has been really reliable and is nice and shallow so fits in our laundry room. If we had a deeper machine the room door wouldn’t open.


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2020)

This one we got:-

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/house...-spin-washing-machine-white-10163936-pdt.html


----------



## sleuthey (28 May 2020)

My next will be a Hisense as they are the cheapest brand with a 2yr warranty


----------



## Phaeton (28 May 2020)

Just don't buy one like this


----------



## vickster (28 May 2020)

Bosch, mine has been going strong for 10 years, as has the identical one my parents have.

this probably the updated version
https://www.johnlewis.com/bosch-waj...V0_ZRCh1JDAeVEAQYAyABEgKGYfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

John Lewis give 2 years warranty on all machines, maybe 3 on their own brand?


----------



## Garry A (28 May 2020)

Beko
It's shallow and fits behind doors under the worktop.


----------



## Gunk (28 May 2020)

I think it’s worth spending a bit more money, our Siemens Integrated washing machine was £850 12 years ago and it’s been faultless, the previous cheap Hotpoint lasted 2 years


----------



## PaulSB (28 May 2020)

Our Bosch packed up three weeks ago after 10-12 years service. It was repairable but the part was £103, call out charge £50 plus labour to do the job. I knew what to do but wasn't able to do it myself.

We bought another Bosch - the Serie 4 VarioPerfect for £329 plus £20 to take the old machine away. Under lockdown this seemed our best option.

Very pleased to date and would highly recommend. One feature I especially like is the 15 minute wash cycle which is ideal for cycle kit. The kit is never dirty just sweaty.

Spin speed is excellent at 1400 RPM and clothes come out almost dry. Very happy.

Ordered from Curry's on Monday, delivered Wednesday.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 May 2020)

sleuthey said:


> My next will be a Hisense as they are the cheapest brand with a 2yr warranty



I bought a Hisense TV for my daughter when she moved into her new flat. It was a lot less expensive than my LG TV and the same screen size.
I was astonished at how good it was, it brought to mind the early Zanussi washing machines which offered outstanding price/performance as they wanted to gain a foothold in the UK market.


----------



## wafter (28 May 2020)

Were it me I'd be looking into older models that don't have a sealed drum. Our family machine is a Bosch that must be at least 10yrs old; in which time I've done a few DIY jobs on it to keep it going for not a lot of money.

It did need a new motor (got a used, low-mileage one off ebay for IIRC about £30) as the brushes had worn down so much that the copper pigtails were exposed through the contact surface and had scored the comm, causing a dead short 

Not that I expect everyone to drag out their machines to check the brushes, but it's worth doing if you have easy access since they're cheap and easy to replace - cetainly more-so than the motor on both counts!

Much better than getting yourself in to the modern consumptive doom-loop of having to replace crap every couple of years when it's failed 10 minutes out of warranty and has been built specifically to be irreparable


----------



## Proto (28 May 2020)

We had an AEG for over 15 years, replaced it with a Samsung. Highly recommended.


----------



## Ridgeway (28 May 2020)

Miele here, entry level model. Bigger investment but cheaper for us in the long run (typically last 2-3 x that of most high street brands).


----------



## flake99please (28 May 2020)

I bought a Gorenje 3 months ago. Double your budget, unfortunately.


----------



## irw (28 May 2020)

We've got a *goes to the kitchen to check* Beko machine too. It's not been going quite as long as the TV mentioned in the current INATV thread, but dates back I think to about 2008, and it spent the first three years or so of it's life in an enclosed lean-to on the back of the house!


----------



## slowmotion (28 May 2020)

We've got a Beko. It seems to wash clothes pretty well and it wasn't expensive. There's a Bosch tumble drier that sits on top of it. It cost a fortune. The filter door on it broke within a month.


----------



## Davos87 (3 Jun 2020)

Had an integrated Hotpoint for 12 years and yesterday it went bang. Reading above it sounds like it could be the sealed drum bearings as it suddenly started making a very loud grating noise. Got someone coming out on Friday to look at it but it did sound rather terminal and after a decade + cant really complain. Was thinking about going for another Hotpoint but after perusing this thread will definitely consider a Beko. The Hotpoint I looked at on Ao.com was around £307 but the Beko got good reviews and it was £279.


----------



## Electric_Andy (3 Jun 2020)

This is the one I have but that same model number now is a newer version. It was here when I moved in, I'd think it was at least 3-5 years old back then so is at least 5-7 years old now. I couldn't be more pleased with it. It has a quick wash cycle which is only 25 mins (at 40c I think), there is no option to adjust temperature on each setting but there are a good range of settings from 30 degress to 90 degrees, and each with a pre-wash or not. I find good tablets and a quick wash does the job really well so I hardly ever use the longer cycles (some are silly, like 3 hours).

I think now 90 degree cycles aren't common because of the environmental impact? But I could be wrong.


----------



## Mike_P (3 Jun 2020)

16 year old Bosch which has had the odd part replaced, an antique said one repair man, the next one said it would probably last forever subject to the odd replacement part unlike the current Chinese made lot.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (4 Jun 2020)

We moved house about three years ago and inherited a lovely kitchen with integrated appliances.Only downside is if anything has to be replaced there is no choice and it cost a lot more than a normal freestanding model.
Found that out recently when the tumble dryer went kaput.


----------



## derrick (4 Jun 2020)

Waiting for a pair of shock absorbers to be delivered for our hotpoint, 5 years old, hope to get a few more years out of it.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (4 Jun 2020)

If you want to go premium, check out the Miele WED125 WCS 8kg listed on the Miele Outlet stock list at the moment. £449's a very good price, and from experience even the lowest grade of kit in the Outlet is very very good condition indeed, and fully guaranteed.

http://application.miele.co.uk/resources/pdf/MieleOutletPricelist.pdf


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Jan 2021)

Can't seem to get hold of the part needed for my 20 year old freebie... so with much regret, I think I'm looking at buying a new one.

Has anyone any advice on combined washer/dryers? Reading the reviews, the dryer seems to let them down... but for all I know, they could be trying to dry a full load all at once, hence it coming out damp.


----------



## Sharky (16 Jan 2021)

Had a combo once. Just that the washing cycle is quite long. If you have separate washer/driers, you can parallel process and have two lots going.

If going for a separate condenser drier, look for where the water collection tray is. Some are at base level. Ideal if you are going to stack them, but if side by side you want the collection tray at the top.

The other downside is that if you get a fault, then both washer and drier are out of action.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Jan 2021)

Sharky said:


> Had a combo once. Just that the washing cycle is quite long. If you have separate washer/driers, you can parallel process and have two lots going.
> 
> If going for a separate condenser drier, look for where the water collection tray is. Some are at base level. Ideal if you are going to stack them, but if side by side you want the collection tray at the top.
> 
> The other downside is that if you get a fault, then both washer and drier are out of action.


All good points... and i don't really need a dryer as I've been coping with hanging stuff over the radiators for the last 18 years. I don't have the space for a separate washer and dryer, so it's either a washer, or combo


----------



## Gunk (16 Jan 2021)

The problem with washer/dryers is they don’t do either particularly well, unless you have no alternative I would always have a washing machine and separate tumble dryer


----------



## Electric_Andy (16 Jan 2021)

Have you got a spare room, or at least somewhere you can use as a drying room? I do all my indoor drying in the spare room with a dehumidifier. Cheaper to buy than a tumble and cheaper to run, although it takes up to 6 hours to dry. They are quiet enough that you can leave it on overnight.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Jan 2021)

Electric_Andy said:


> *Have you got a spare room*, or at least somewhere you can use as a drying room? I do all my indoor drying in the spare room with a dehumidifier. Cheaper to buy than a tumble and cheaper to run, although it takes up to 6 hours to dry. They are quiet enough that you can leave it on overnight.


nah... small first floor flat so one sitting room, bedroom, kitchen and shared loo. The bulk of the drying happens in the sitting room. Fortunately it's just me so not a lot of washing to dry... one load a week, if that.


----------



## Electric_Andy (16 Jan 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> not a lot of washing to dry... one load a week, if that.


 then I'd stick to what you are doing. It'll be cheaper and greener to not buy a tumble or combo. Unless you can no longer tolerate hanging washing around the house. Every washer/drier I've used doesn't do bad at washing but is inefficient at drying. And I'm always seeing free washing machines going on FB when someone wants to upgrade to a £600 one with wi-fi. You could get one free I'm sure


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Jan 2021)

Electric_Andy said:


> then I'd stick to what you are doing. It'll be cheaper and greener to not buy a tumble or combo. Unless you can no longer tolerate hanging washing around the house. Every washer/drier I've used doesn't do bad at washing but is inefficient at drying. And I'm always seeing free washing machines going on FB when someone wants to upgrade to a £600 one with wi-fi. *You could get one free I'm sure*


Very true... this is my second washing machine and I've never bought one


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Jan 2021)

I’d go for a washing machine with a fast spin speed. That should reduce the amount of drying required. I’d also recommend checking the noise level and choosing the quietest one in your price range.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Jan 2021)

We had one many many years ago and was not impressed with it. Went back to separates ever since


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Jan 2021)

I see washing machines even have bluetooth these days... will I need compatible headphones?


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Jan 2021)

Well i've gone and bought one... choice was very limited due to needing one no-more than 55cm deep, otherwise I wouldn't be able to open the under sink cupboard properly. I only hope their dimensions are accurate, because if it's 56cm deep, i won't be able to open the under sink cupboard properly  And it's got bluetooth, so if it's not loud enough, i can turn the volume up on my headphones


----------



## JtB (17 Jan 2021)

Our Bosch WFF 2000 is still going strong after about 25 years of constant use. During this time all I’ve had to do is fit replacement motor brushes, replace the pump and replace the door seal (all of which is standard maintenance that I was able to carry out myself).


----------

